# Cape May 8/4-8/11 Reports



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Fished Sat night off Sunset and caught plenty of runt sharks on mackeral. Also got into a few croakers near the jetties on fish bites(bloodworms seemed to be preferred). 

Fished Mon sunrise at the bunker. Not much activity, but lots of birds working outside of casting distance - huge flocks out there diving! It was blowing pretty good and raining off and on. Saw a couple schools of herring I think, but nothing was chasing them. I'll be out at sunset again tonight. 

Where are the flounder and/or blues???

Anyone catching togs at the bridges??


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

It was mentioned in this thread that tog were being p/u around the capemay/WWcrest toll bridge on shedders. Goodluck

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42389


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Flounder*

Are in the back bays. They have also been catching the striped ones at the toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest. Clams are the bait of choice.


----------



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Finished up the week Friday night with my brothers. We headed out to Poverty beach in the rain. Tried just about everything we had and still couldn't convince anything more than a few croaker and some sharks to visit the beach. We had a blast though and the weather was great after the rain quit.

Over the week we fished Poverty, Sunset, the bunker, and some other random beaches. Almost always at night on varying tides. 

We caught lots of sharks, a few croaker, a couple short flounder, some snapper blues and one 12" weakie. 

Mullet, mackeral, and clams were the most productive. We also threw some squid, fishbites, croaker and bluefish and caught fish on all of them. 

We had great weather and almost constant action every night. We wanted to fish the beach so we never went into the back bay or to the bridges for stripers. If you head down that way...check in with Jim's Bait and Tackle. He's on your right as soon as you cross the bridge into Cape May. (Big shark on the building). They were friendly and informative and practically begged us to take salted clams down to the bridge 

Thanks for the info and advice Rudde.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Anytime*

Hope next time we can get together and sling some bait.


----------

